# Newborn props (floors and backdrops mostly)



## suzzie_stretch (Jun 5, 2012)

Does anyone have any great online sources for purchasing "floor" and backdrops for newborn photos? 

http://www.google.ca/imgres?q=newborn+p  amp;zoom=1 

this person has a really awesome setup - photoshoot ideas / Studio Space 

this is sort of thing I'm thinking of,  wooden floors and interesting textured and patterened backdrops. 
and of course that dont break the bank?

I've got quite an arsenal of baskets, blankets, furs and such, but I'm finding when going to peoples homes, or even when they come to mine, if they don't have the "right" hardwood and blank wall, then it just doesnt happen!

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jun 5, 2012)

I'd look at the Bad Sass backdrops and you will be inclined to visualize some good ideas.


----------



## KmH (Jun 5, 2012)

Why would you want to have what every one else has? Instead of following the trend, get creative and start a new trend.

No one can tell which photographer took which newborn photos, because all the newborn photographers copy each other and use the same props, fake wood floors, and backdrops.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jun 5, 2012)

KmH said:
			
		

> Why would you want to have what every one else has? Instead of following the trend, get creative and start a new trend.
> 
> No one can tell which photographer took which newborn photos, because all the newborn photographers copy each other and use the same props, fake wood floors, and backdrops.



Ummmmmm.. Ask the moms what they like ....first....but I do get your point.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 5, 2012)

KmH said:


> Why would you want to have what every one else has? Instead of following the trend, get creative and start a new trend.
> 
> No one can tell which photographer took which newborn photos, because all the newborn photographers copy each other and use the same props, fake wood floors, and backdrops.



Good points, the reason is that too many people with cameras have no imagination, it's easier to copy than it is to be original.  It's what sets the real professionals apart from the weekend pretenders.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jun 6, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:
			
		

> Good points, the reason is that too many people with cameras have no imagination, it's easier to copy than it is to be original.  It's what sets the real professionals apart from the weekend pretenders.



Money makers are moneymakers. Just like any other to varying degrees.

I go to work. I get paid. I may make more or I may make less than others.


----------



## suzzie_stretch (Jun 6, 2012)

I love the look of it, and want to be able to produce something similar, and my moms want that as well, there aren't a lot of people here that are very good with newborns in my little area, so I want to be able to do the best I can, and its something I like. 
Thanks George for the link, I'm afraid those may be slightly out of my price range!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jun 6, 2012)

suzzie_stretch said:


> I love the look of it, and want to be able to produce something similar, and my moms want that as well, there aren't a lot of people here that are very good with newborns in my little area, so I want to be able to do the best I can, and its something I like.
> Thanks George for the link, I'm afraid those may be slightly out of my price range!



Keep an eye out and make sure you sign up with them, FB is a good place to do that too. They have amazing sales quite frequently. If nothing else you will get some links on their FB page to photogs that post and that have some really nice newborn ideas that you can use for your efforts. Good Luck!!!


----------



## suzzie_stretch (Jun 6, 2012)

thank you georgie girl! i will definately do that!


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jun 6, 2012)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/articles-interest/268210-guide-classic-portraiture.html

there is a section about child photography in the tutorial.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 6, 2012)

suzzie_stretch said:


> I love the look of it, and want to be able to produce something similar, and my moms want that as well, there aren't a lot of people here that are very good with newborns in my little area, so I want to be able to do the best I can, and its something I like.
> Thanks George for the link, I'm afraid those may be slightly out of my price range!



If you can't afford those you must be doing it for free, they are not expensive


----------



## paigew (Jun 6, 2012)

hmm...I wonder if you could just buy a little piece of wood laminant from home depot? then maybe glue it to some masonite? idk, never done it before. Good luck!


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 6, 2012)

paigew said:


> hmm...I wonder if you could just buy a little piece of wood laminant from home depot? then maybe glue it to some masonite? idk, never done it before. Good luck!



Good idea, someone is thinking.


----------



## suzzie_stretch (Jun 7, 2012)

paigew said:


> hmm...I wonder if you could just buy a little piece of wood laminant from home depot? then maybe glue it to some masonite? idk, never done it before. Good luck!



thats so simple! what an awesome idea!! that was sort of the ideas I was hoping for too, creative way to do things...Im fairly good at DIY, so I will look into that   THANK YOU!


----------



## gsgary (Jun 7, 2012)

suzzie_stretch said:
			
		

> thats so simple! what an awesome idea!! that was sort of the ideas I was hoping for too, creative way to do things...Im fairly good at DIY, so I will look into that   THANK YOU!



Most solutions are very simple, then for your backdrop get some board and wallpaper it


----------



## chuasam (Jun 7, 2012)

KmH said:


> Why would you want to have what every one else has? Instead of following the trend, get creative and start a new trend.
> 
> No one can tell which photographer took which newborn photos, because all the newborn photographers copy each other and use the same props, fake wood floors, and backdrops.


could it be that the less creative photographers gravitate towards newborn baby photos and maternity stuff?

I say: go at it Jonathan Hobin style - jonathan hobin: in the playroom


----------



## gsgary (Jun 7, 2012)

chuasam said:
			
		

> could it be that the less creative photographers gravitate towards newborn baby photos and maternity stuff?
> 
> I say: go at it Jonathan Hobin style - jonathan hobin: in the playroom



Thats more like it, you could even add some razor wire into the mix that would make it interesting


----------



## KBM1016 (Jun 7, 2012)

I get a lot of my backdrops and floors from LemonDrop Stop Faux Wood Backdrops and Floordrops
They are great quality at a resonable price.

When you are working on creating your own stuff you have to be careful that it doesn't cause a glare.  I know I tried to use my own hardwood floors for a shoot with my kids and the glare on the floor was terrible.  Start looking at everything and thinking the best way to use it as a prop.

What's wrong with mimicking a style in order to master your skills?  I say once you feel comfortable behind the camera and comfortable with how your shots are coming out, your style will then develop.


----------



## Eveamlizya (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm a complete DIY person...wallpaper some mdf, different designs on both sides that way you have choices without using so much mdf, go to a place like hancock fabrics and dig through their remnants pile to find very textural fabrics.  Flea Markets are fabulous!!!  You can find really neat props (just found a vintage weight scale last week...the kind with the huge bowl on top and weighs up to 20 lbs).  Home Depot may have some wood/tile lynolium (sp?) remnants they'd sell for a big % off.


----------



## suzzie_stretch (Jun 7, 2012)

chuasam said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you want to have what every one else has? Instead of following the trend, get creative and start a new trend.
> ...



Sam!!! Only you would link that to this post!!   fancy meetin you here!


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jun 8, 2012)

chuasam said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you want to have what every one else has? Instead of following the trend, get creative and start a new trend.
> ...




I'd say people gravitate towards what they are interested in. I went to a photography course last week had 13 people there, 10 women, 3 guys.  May be a bit sexist of me but Id bet money that most of those women weren't doing automotive photography.


----------

